# My hedgie pig, Kashi :)



## shaelikestaquitos (Oct 24, 2010)

Kashi is my little baby.
He's my african pygmy hedgehog ^-^


























He's a big cuddler, which is why I hope to find a pair of active ratties to compliment his mellow personality


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww! He is sooo cute!!! I love the water pic


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Oct 24, 2010)

RattieSalem24 said:


> Awww! He is sooo cute!!! I love the water pic


He loooooves baths  Unfortunately I can't give him baths more than once every two weeks (their skin gets very dry), but every time it's bath time he gets very excited ^-^


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can hedgehogs live with rats?? My best friend might be taking 2 of my rittens after they are born and weaned.. and he has been talking about how much he would LOVE a hedgehog. I wouldnt have thought they could live together though??


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Oct 24, 2010)

wagz77 said:


> Can hedgehogs live with rats?? My best friend might be taking 2 of my rittens after they are born and weaned.. and he has been talking about how much he would LOVE a hedgehog. I wouldnt have thought they could live together though??


No definitely not. I don't think I would ever house animals like that (interspecies).

First of all, hedgehogs are solitary animals, and VERY territorial, so that would result in a fight.

Second of all, they require different diets, so there would be no way in controlling that >_>"

Third of all, rats like to climb, whereas platforms that have not been blocked off, or ladders that are not blocked off, can be extremely dangerous for hedgehogs because they have poor eyesight and terrible depth perception

I can think of more, but yeah :/

Not a good idea, I don't think.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, i didnt think they could..but you said you were going to get two ratties to compliment his mellow personality?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Oct 24, 2010)

wagz77 said:


> Yeah, i didnt think they could..but you said you were going to get two ratties to compliment his mellow personality?


They're not going to be in the same cage XD
By compliment, I just meant that I wanted ratties so that I could spend time with pets who are more active as well 
Keep in mind though, I am still just doing my research and undecided on whether I want ratties ^_^


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Trust me, you do want ratties 

That hedge pig is adorable! Very beautiful pictures!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

im soooo jelouse. i want a hedgy so bad but right now they are illigal in cali. someday i will get a hedgy and a ferret to compliment my rats, leopard geckos, doves, pigeons, cat, you get the point lol. my house is open to all animals. very adorable though and i also love the water pic... he looks so happy


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Elizabethm said:


> im soooo jelouse. i want a hedgy so bad but right now they are illigal in cali. someday i will get a hedgy and a ferret to compliment my rats, leopard geckos, doves, pigeons, cat, you get the point lol. my house is open to all animals. very adorable though and i also love the water pic... he looks so happy


So you can own more than species... why can't you breed more than one species if you do it responsibly and have the time/means?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Oct 24, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Trust me, you do want ratties
> 
> That hedge pig is adorable! Very beautiful pictures!


lol! thanks ema-leigh 

The more I read up on ratties, the more I want them ^-^


----------

